# I'M BaCk...BuLkInG..PuSh/LeGs/PuLl.



## kenwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*well i'm back  for now lol   today i did upperbody and it was all compound exercises and i am currently Bulking  ....lbs x reps...

incline db press: 50x10,60x8,70x8,80x6
db press: 55x10.65x8,75x8,85x6
Dips: bwx8,bw+50x5,bw+55x5,bw+65x5
db overhead press: 25x10,45x8,50x6,55x6
wg pullups: bwx5,bwx5
cg chinups: bwx7,bwx6
seated rows: 130x6,180x5
incline fly's: 45x8,50x8

27 sets     man i wanted to stop in the middle of the workout. lol .....next workout will only be about 15-16sets.

total cals for today: Totals  4007cals.  fat-89g carbs-515g protein-300g*
i don't like upper-lower too much  i am going back to push/pull/legs


----------



## assassin (Jul 11, 2006)

good luck bud ..... but u don't have to change your workout every week lol  stick to one workout and change sets and reps ...and sometimes exercises ....but not the whole routine.....


----------



## kenwood (Jul 11, 2006)

*


			
				assassin said:
			
		


			good luck bud ..... but u don't have to change your workout every week lol  stick to one workout and change sets and reps ...and sometimes exercises ....but not the whole routine.....
		
Click to expand...

yeah thanks....yea i know but i wanted to try this but don't like it lol

well anyway i did light legs and then 20min. on stair stepper-3miles and todays cals 



Totals-3575cals fat- 90 ,carbs-376, protein-320 *


----------



## assassin (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Jul 12, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

>


lol noob ...today i'm gonna try to get in 20min. of cardio on stair stepper  ....i'm out laterz


----------



## assassin (Jul 12, 2006)

good luck


----------



## kenwood (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey throw some measurments our way. At 15 your deadlift and squats are fairly good numbers. Just wanna know where your measurements add up.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 12, 2006)

ok will sometime...i'm off to eat another meal then go do some cardio


----------



## kenwood (Jul 12, 2006)

Wednesday, July 12, 2006 

Totals  3707cals. fat- 85 carbs-401 protein-335


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Still waiting for those measurements brother.......quit ignoring the inevitable! Give them to me...........


----------



## kenwood (Jul 12, 2006)

Wednesday, July 12, 2006 

15min. of stairstepper-3.3miles


----------



## kenwood (Jul 12, 2006)

hold on and i'll measure.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 12, 2006)

these are w/out pump. and flexed

arms: right-15 1/2", left-15 1/4"
forearms: right-13", left-13"
calves: right-16", left 15 3/4"
and i dunno the rest....i just measured them and my measurin thing only goes up to 17" lol i cut it  bc it ripped on me.  but last time i measured my quads were 21 and somethin


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Well good start at 15 years old. Whats your bf look like?


----------



## kenwood (Jul 12, 2006)

its in the 15-18%


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats not to bad. You are young I wouldnt worry about BF for now.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah thanks


----------



## kenwood (Jul 13, 2006)

*thursday, July 13, 2006 

upperbody-light

benchpress-135x12
185x10
205x10

incline press: 135x10
145x10
155x10
185x6

bentover rows: 95x12
115x12
115x12 then cleaned  it up on the bench

lat-pulldowns: 100x10
110x10

db overhead press: 20x10
25x10
25x12

shrugs: 135x12
205x12
255x10

1 set of 21's w/45lbs

1set of overhead extensions 20lbs for 8reps

cable fly's 20x20*


----------



## assassin (Jul 13, 2006)

nice work bud


----------



## kenwood (Jul 13, 2006)

thanks


----------



## kenwood (Jul 13, 2006)

thursday, July 13, 2006 

cals- Totals 3522cals.   fat- 89 carbs-362 protein-322


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Your totals are divided up pretty well.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Your totals are divided up pretty well.


what do you mean?? ...i thought i shoulda had more carbs..i shoulda thrown in a potatoe or 2  ...i will tomorrow


----------



## kenwood (Jul 13, 2006)

btw i didnt get in any cardio  the effin stairsteppers were full lol...i will tomorow  ...tomorow is my heavy leg day


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

*Friday, July 14, 2006 

Heavy Legs

squats atg-parrelel(sp?) : 185x5
225x5
275x3
315x3
325x3

legpress: 215x8
310x8
400x8(all the weight on the machine)

deads: 185x1
225x1
275x1
315x1
365x1

then i did 20min on stairstepper (4miles) and 2min. cooldown*

willl get cals in a lil bit


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

*Friday, July 14, 2006 

todays cals: Totals  3605cals.  fat- 85 carbs-377 protein-335 *


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Gotcha a few more carbs in today didnt ya?

Are you eating plenty of carbs before bed? I always make that a must if I am bulking.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Gotcha a few more carbs in today didnt ya?
> 
> Are you eating plenty of carbs before bed? I always make that a must if I am bulking.


yeah thanks. next week i'm uppin my cals to 4000-4500   i've been at these cals for about 3weeks and havn't made any progress. so far i've gained like 5-6lbs


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

i like it tho...because i've gained around 5lbs and can see my abs better


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

In 3 weeks 5 or 6 pounds is some pretty good progress IMO. I wouldnt change anything yet. By progress, so you mean strength progress or size?


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> In 3 weeks 5 or 6 pounds is some pretty good progress IMO. I wouldnt change anything yet. By progress, so you mean strength progress or size?


well wehn i 1st started bulking i couldnt see any abs really lol but then i got a strict diet and now i can see lines like going down  so its like an outline of 1 4pack  lol but anyway .... about my bulk...before i dunno howmany cals i was gettin and i was eatin shit food  i bet i wasnt gettin over 120g. of protein lol my fat intake was prolly over my protein intake but now i'm doin good. the first 3weeks i ate 2000-2500 cals. and was doin ok then after 3 weeks of that i went to 2500-3000cals. and was seeing a lil progress(gained about 2lbs and i could see my  the top of my abs somewhat) then after 2-3weeks of that i went to 3000-3500 and was doin ok at that(seen more abs and gained a pound or 2 and could see my the top of my abs a lil better and then after 2-3weeks of that. I went to 3500-4000cals. and thats where i'm at now and  i've  been at the for 2weeks now  and i gained 1-2lbs from 3500-4000cals. and this week i did 3 days of cardio  on the stair stepper for 20min. and been doin good. now i can see the outline of a 4pack but there is a lil layer of fat over em so i can't see the lines going through them.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Well if you are cutting fat and still gaining weight you are doing something right therefore I wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks man  i will stay at the same cals. for another week  ....and i'm sorry for my bad punctuation lol


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

my dad said my arms seem smaller but their still 15 and 1/2 (unpumped and flexed) and he said that whatever my diet is, it looks like its working


----------



## assassin (Jul 14, 2006)

good keep it going  ............


----------



## mike456 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey great/hard work Kenwood, you have very high numbers.
And you eat a shitload of protein. Thats why your bench numbers go up 10 pounds weekly .
I was looking at your workout and it said 1 set of 21's with the 45, what are 21's?


----------



## mike456 (Jul 14, 2006)

Definitly do the deads before the leg press.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Hey great/hard work Kenwood, you have very high numbers.
> And you eat a shitload of protein. Thats why your bench numbers go up 10 pounds weekly .
> I was looking at your workout and it said 1 set of 21's with the 45, what are 21's?


hey thanks alot man  

What Are 21's?
One of Arnold's favorites. Using the curl as an example, you would do 7 full reps followed by 7 half reps from the starting position to half way up followed by 7 half reps from half way up to the top of the movement. All of this counts as one set


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

assassin- thanks man 

mike456- ok i will do deads before legpress


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

tomorrow and sunday are off days  so no workouts lol ...until monday....monday i'm going back to the old push/legs/pull routine  and will do the cardio on offdays  but i will still post my macros fro tomorrow and sunday  ....so i'm going to post up a push/legs/pull routine in the training section  ....i'm sure  i will see mike456 critique my routine lol


----------



## mike456 (Jul 14, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> tomorrow and sunday are off days  so no workouts lol ...until monday....monday i'm going back to the old push/legs/pull routine  and will do the cardio on offdays  but i will still post my macros fro tomorrow and sunday  ....so i'm going to post up a push/legs/pull routine in the training section  ....*i'm sure  i will see mike456 critique my routine *lol


Ofcourse , whoa I almost put the lick smilie instead of the regular one, phew.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 15, 2006)

Saturday, July 15, 2006

well i decided to have my cheat day today lol....not that bad, right now i have a pizza cooking


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

I had some breakfast pizza this morning. Noramlly during a day where I play in a softball tournament I eat very badly.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah todays saturday   and don't feel like doin crap lol and i woke up at 4pm lol so i decided to just have a cheat day. although i should have a shake later just so ican get some good cals in


----------



## kenwood (Jul 17, 2006)

*Monday, July 17, 2006  PUSH

bench: 135x5
185x5
225x5
235x5

incline: 135x5
155x5
185x5
205x3

dips: bwx5
bw+50lbs for 3 sets for 5reps

db militay press seated: 35x6
45x5
50x5

rev. cable pushdowns: 60x8
100x8
140x6*
will post cals. later


----------



## kenwood (Jul 18, 2006)

tuesday- off


----------

